# Hello



## Gunz (Nov 28, 2008)

Just thought I'd say Hi! Have had my TT for 2 weeks now and love it. Its a standard 99 model, 225 Quattro. Has 120 thou on the clock but has all the main dealer service history and receipts for every nut, bolt and washer. Wanted a Lotus Elise, But when I looked into it, I found it to be very inpracticable. So I went for the TT. Can fit the kids in the back, carry all my crap for work, and still have plenty of fun as well. Have the wifes car as the proper family car. Believe I made the right choice.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome you defo made the right choice next chose to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------



## Gunz (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome. Have already joined the TTOC just awaiting arrival of my pack.

Look forward to maybe meeting up with some of you and getting some tips on how to improve the TT without going ott? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------

